# RAW: W Hartford Rez next week



## MR. evil (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing set in stone yet, but a couple of co-workers very new to MTB'g want to ride the Rez afterwork sometime next week. Looking like next wed or thurs. It will be a pretty slow ride on the typical loop. You guys are welcome to join.


----------

